# Tandem pump multiple carb ratios ?



## Matchless (Feb 19, 2021)

I have a medtonic 640g at the moment but i may go for a new tandem in june ,the question is can you have insulin to carbs ratios for different times of the day i use 1u-10 carbs in the morn and 1-16 rest of the day ,i have studied the manual on line but it is a bit confusing to find how to set more than one ratios .


----------



## Inka (Feb 19, 2021)

I think all pumps have that option but just use different names @Matchless Just had a quick google and I think the Tandem option is under Profiles. That’s similar to my pump where I set different ratios for different time slots (and can adjust the time slots).

@everydayupsanddowns has the Tandem pump so will be able to give a definitive answer.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Feb 19, 2021)

Yes, you can have multiple carb ratios on the T:Slim insulin pump. All pumps should have that option. Most of us have different ratios throughout the day.


----------



## Sally71 (Feb 19, 2021)

Yes you set up the carb and correction ratios at the same time as setting up the basal rates and can have several different ones during the day if you need to.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 1, 2021)

Absolutely! 

I fact as @Sally71 says the TSlim allows you to set everything for all your time blocks - carb ratio, correction factor and basal (and target BG if not using Control IQ). Which is very flexible if you need that, but possibly a bit bewildering if you don’t!

There are a maximum of 16 time blocks in each of 6 patterns I think?


----------



## Sally71 (Mar 5, 2021)

Yes I think that’s right!
One of the things which used to annoy me about the Combo was that you could have up to 5 different basal patterns (stored on the pump itself) but only one set of ratios (stored on the handset, which did all the calculations and then told the pump how many units to give you).  I’ve often thought that my daughter probably needs different ratios at the weekend from what she needs at school.  However now we actually have a pump which can accommodate for that, we’re finding it less useful and are tending to use the same basal rate all the time at the moment, because what was the school one seems to have gone completely wrong now and probably needs to be worked out from scratch, I was going to start with the non-school one less 20% or something like that and go from there, but can’t make my mind up how to do it and we’re managing just on the non-school one all the time at the moment!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 5, 2021)

Sally71 said:


> we’re managing just on the non-school one all the time at the moment!



Maybe at will change from Monday as lockdown begins to lift!


----------

